# Walking a puppy



## Ralph2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

We are excited about getting out with Ralph who will be able to walk out in a few days. 
This is our first dog we've had since pup. I have heard walking them to long to early can damage their growing joints. Does anyone know anything about this? How long did you walk in the early days?
Many thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Enjoy your first walk.. We are having ours today!! I can't wait! Remember to take your camera!! 

The general rule of thumb is 5 minutes for every month old. So Nina will get roughly 15 mins!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oooh, big day for both pups! Hope they have fun! 

I met a gorgeous 5 month old Cockapoo in the park this morning who had never been off lead because the owners were too scared.... But then they moaned that she was so full on in the house! I did a big sell on letting her off lead. Strange thing was that they had her on a huge training lead but they were holding it short like a normal lead length the whole time. Couldn't figure that one out!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't get that! We let Lola off from the very first walk.. She has always been good and we constantly work on recall just to be sure. 

Dogs should be allowed to be free when it's safe to do so. I hope that pup gets an off lead! Much better to train in the first 16 weeks... Those are the learned skills that stick!


----------



## Ralph2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

I would be extremely concerned about letting Ralph off a lead. He is very young and very easily distracted. He also finds it hilarious to get a chase. He steals bark pieces from the garden purposely and crouches down wagging his tail waiting for someone to notice and chase him. He knows it's wrong because he watches to see where people are before he does it. Then if people are looking he carries his ball over, lays down, licks the ball a few times, then quick as a flash grabs some bark pieces and runs. This stems from an incident when we thought it was a snail he'd picked up, so all hunted him down to retrieve it. He clearly enjoyed it and actually looks like he's laughing with his tongue out and his shoulders bobbing up and down whilst he's waiting for the chase. 
I would be past myself if he did this in the park, especially as it has a lake and he is clearly interested in the ducks when he's been round for a carry :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney still does the picking things up he shouldn't and making a run for it but we have also let him off lead since the first walk. Carry an extra special treat with you and let him know you've got it (cheese?). Barney constantly checks we are in sight and comes running hell for leather when I call him on the off chance there is food involved. I put him on lead (and always treat him for coming to me to have the lead on) near roads obviously and also by water which he is drawn to like a magnet but our local swans have been raising cygnets so I don't let him near them.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy needs a bit more than the 5 mins per month rule but 40 minutes once a day with a shorter walk and some garden play times as well seems to suit. Otherwise she goes absolutely mental in the evening, tearing around the garden and/or house completely out of control  but then we have to balance that with her being overtired because the symptoms are the same! Hopefully that regime won't lead to any joint problems later on.......We've not dared to let her off the lead either (only had her for just over a month) we need to be happier about recall first because she's so easily distracted and we're surrounded by open countryside full of rabbits! We have used a long lead to let her gallop about a bit though. Enjoy your walk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We've been practicing recall in the garden. I will be letting Nina off today when we go out for our walk in our local wooded park. Will let you know how I get on. I think you need to start this early. I would be afraid of doing it when pup is older and pup being so over excited that's he/she is difficult to control. 

Other option is get a reeeally long lead and two people practicing calling pup between them.. Good for training good recall.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We've had Fergus out for a couple of lead walks and off lead in a playing field and just played by ear if he sat down we carried him, if he was trotting along then presumed he was fine ... I think they pay longer in the house charging about... Fergus and Cora ran around for over an hour so the 5 min rule doesn't make much sense to me really x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ps you need to be so exciting, don't follow him either stay still or go the other way ...arms our excited calling, high value treats or a special squeaky toy... Practise recall at home ...use your command word, come or here, whatever you want and again praise and treat when he comes to you ...good luck x


----------



## Ralph2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you, I have used grated cheese to get over the hair drier fear and that was very successful, so definately something I could use as a first test. How old is your little one?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ralph2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

I like the long lead idea, how old is Nina?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ralph2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

I think Ralph is quite a young 10 weeks, he does really only play for 10 minutes before he sits and has a chew, then has another sleep! He is great at fetch with his balls, but not with anything he knows he shouldn't have :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fergus is 12 weeks, we've only had him a week today. The trick really is to be so exciting, high pitched talking , waving your arms, you may feel daft but you won't lose your dog lol, . you're so much fun, I'm sticking with you. If you see a distraction get in there first. Cheese will work well, hit dog sausage , liver cake basically something smelly. 
A long line may make you feel more confident but bite the bullet and go for it x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> We've been practicing recall in the garden. I will be letting Nina off today when we go out for our walk in our local wooded park. Will let you know how I get on. I think you need to start this early. I would be afraid of doing it when pup is older and pup being so over excited that's he/she is difficult to control.
> 
> Other option is get a reeeally long lead and two people practicing calling pup between them.. Good for training good recall.


Gulp! I know, after reading all this I feel we should have already done it, I didn't realise at all. We do a game in the garden, calling her from one to the other with treats and her recall is good but it's all about the distractions when we're out and about, I think if she saw a person or a dog she'd be off to say hello and if it was an unfriendly dog......Well maybe we can do the same game on the long lead in a field tomorrow as a half way house. I'd love to let her play off the lead with another dog too, she meets dogs everyday but on the lead which isn't ideal.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Marion introduce a command to your game so get here attention by calling her name but then give a command like 'here' or 'come" ...otherwise your calling her name but not telling her what you want her to do.... Then when she comes in your game just praise and treats like youve been doing , I think you'll find she'll do this when our out.
You don't need to buy a long lead just use rope, washing line, cos you won't need it for long x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Karen, I'll add 'here' to our game then with a high value treat.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We have just been out with Bailey for her first walk and went to a lovely park. We let her off the lead a few times and she was great, always coming back for tasty treats, but to be honest she never wandered far from our side.

We put the lead back on a few times during our walk so she didnt think when the lead went on the fun stopped.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They tend to want o be with you...I'd just bite the bullet and take it off x


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We have just been out with Bailey for her first walk and went to a lovely park. We let her off the lead a few times and she was great, always coming back for tasty treats, but to be honest she never wandered far from our side.

We put the lead back on a few times during our walk so she didnt think when the lead went on the fun stopped.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well enjoy the walk - it will be very over whelming and very exciting for little Ralph with all the sounds sights and smells.
I remember the first time we let ralph off lead in a big park, he just sat at my feet as if to say what are you doing. - I'm going nowhere this place is far too big and scary!!!
Is Ralph micro chipped? And ID tagged on his collar?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> We've had Fergus out for a couple of lead walks and off lead in a playing field and just played by ear if he sat down we carried him, if he was trotting along then presumed he was fine ... I think they pay longer in the house charging about... Fergus and Cora ran around for over an hour so the 5 min rule doesn't make much sense to me really x


I think when it's free play the it doesn't matter because they will take breaks. Lead walks are supposed to be limited in time and distance in case we don't realise when they've had enough. That was my understanding anyway.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ralph2013 said:


> I like the long lead idea, how old is Nina?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nina's 12 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Ralph2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well enjoy the walk - it will be very over whelming and very exciting for little Ralph with all the sounds sights and smells.
> I remember the first time we let ralph off lead in a big park, he just sat at my feet as if to say what are you doing. - I'm going nowhere this place is far too big and scary!!!
> Is Ralph micro chipped? And ID tagged on his collar?


Yes, Ralph is chipped and wears a harness with phone details attached  
He been out in a backpack for the last 3 weeks before meals and really is desperate to be down now  He doesn't seem phased by anything, but will probably see it differently when he's only 10 inches from the ground.
Does your Ralph have good recall now?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph2013 said:


> Yes, Ralph is chipped and wears a harness with phone details attached
> He been out in a backpack for the last 3 weeks before meals and really is desperate to be down now  He doesn't seem phased by anything, but will probably see it differently when he's only 10 inches from the ground.
> Does your Ralph have good recall now?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Enjoy! Yes both ralph and ruby have good recall, the whistle = cheese!
Also they will both run off together, but as soon as I shout they do come straight back, before scampering off again, they like to keep you in their sight, just as much as we like to keep them in our sight.
He will love it.
If your going to a public space, make sure you consider extra time for stoppage time from every one admiring your cute poo puppy!! X


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Definitely take the plunge sooner rather than later, off lead walks are so much fun! He is more likely to want to stay beside you now than when he is older and he will be less brave in the park than he is at home. When we first let Lola off lead she really didn't venture very far, everything was new and slightly scary for her (including leaves) so she spent most of the time within 5 metres of my feet!! Even now at 1.5 years old she still runs back and forward from my side. Make sure yourself and your treats are more appealing than the distractions and you will be fine. Good luck and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Like Karen I never stuck with the 5 minute rule. I understood that was more for large dogs like labs. Mine were so active at home I felt a stroll in the park was much better than leaping off furniture and tearing up and down the stairs at home. Mine had two walks of 15 -20 minutes a day as soon as they were allowed out for a walk.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well Poppy has now enjoyed two very successful recall training games on a very long lead in a field. We took turns calling her and didn't hold the lead because it's massive so we could have stepped on it and she was so interested in getting to us anyway (or was it the ham and cheese?) but phew! We can develop this into a little walk in a quiet place with a trailing lead and gradually attempt places with more distractions....I'm so glad I read this thread or else I wouldn't have tried it for ages.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So pleased some pups are going to get an off lead run around now, I don't think anyone would ever really need a long line with a very young pup but it is good to have for peace of mind, when they start going a little further hide behind a tree and call them, it is good fun and makes them realise they have to keep an eye out for you not just the other way around.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll try that Dawn, thanks. I do hide in the garden but with very limited space she knows where I am too fast! Good fun though.


----------



## Ralph2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just to let you know Ralph really enjoyed his first walk  We were very suprised at how fast his little legs go in open space. He was fantastic at fetch  His recall was good for me, although he did ignore my hubby a few times (oopps) 

We used grated cheese and just gave a little strand each time.
Ralph is flat out now, hope the photo has attached.

Thank you so much for all your advice 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ralph2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh wow, what a cutie, so pleases he had a lovely run, yes they can go really fast and watching them off-lead is wonderful.


----------

